# Should I retake my GRE?



## Taurus_Gemini (Jul 3, 2010)

I am wondering if I should retake my GRE since my previous GRE scores are not exactly great:

Verbal - 530
Quantitative - 710
Analytical writing - 4.0

But since this is film school we are talking about, I can't help but wonder if GRE is all that important or is it okay as long as my scores satisfy the minimum requirements of the programs. Somehow taking the GRE again means having to spend extra time and money, and I would prefer to focus on preparing my creative portfolio.

Right now I know that Chapman requires GRE scores, is there anyone there who can tell me if my not-so-good scores will prejudice my application?

Many thanks!


----------



## notroberttowne (Jul 3, 2010)

Everyone will tell you that GRE scores are totally unimportant, and I will tell you the same.  If your GRE scores meet the minimum requirements for the school, even just barely, and your creative material is strong then you're in.  I don't think there's a school out there that would admit the student with worse material over the student with the worse GRE.  

That being said, it can't hurt to have a great GRE score and great creative material, so if you can't afford to take the GRE (in money or time) then don't worry about it, but if you have a strong portfolio, then a better GRE score can only help.


----------



## Justin18 (Jul 3, 2010)

You have to keep in mind that film is an emotional and artistic medium.

The GRE is a test of your verbal and mathematical/logical capabilities, and these areas have very little bearing on your ability to make art.

If you find a film school that requires a high GRE score and minimizes the importance of your artistic endeavors and potential, then you have to severely question the capacity of that school to serve you in educating you as an artist.


----------



## brittak (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree that your GRE scores should have very little impact on your application. But on the other hand, you have lots and lots and lots of time before your Chapman application is due. If you have the $100 to spend, it can't hurt to take them again. Study those vocab lists for two weeks beforehand and you can improve your verbal score by 100 points at least.

Maybe I'm crazy, but I had fun studying for the GREs, and it was a nice kick in the pants in terms of retraining myself to have good study habits again. I say go for it.


----------



## screenwriting101 (Jul 28, 2010)

For most film schools you do not need to take the GRE. Just putting that out there.


----------



## apex (Aug 11, 2010)

If it is any sort of help, I was accepted to a program where it was required and I hadn't even taken it yet (long story, but I didn't realize it was a requirement).  The GRE is more of a requirement for the university, not the program.  And if the program wants you, they will ask you.  They just told me I had to take it before I could be officially enrolled.  I didn't have any time study for it and  I bombed it--but I am still going to school.  So don't worry too much about, hope that helps!


----------



## Bmob Dren (Sep 12, 2010)

Taurus_Gemini-  In what world do you live that those scores are bad? Those are good enough to get into graduate programs at some of the top schools, including Harvard and Yale.

And film school doesn't even put any particular weight on GRE schools, it's just some like UT Austin and SFSU that want you to take them. 

Don't waste your money retaking them. I just took my GRE today and I scored 560 - Verbal, 580-Quant., (and I am pretty sure I am going to have at least a 4.0+ on the writing section because I really nailed it) and from what I have seen online, my scores are higher than needed for most of the schools I am applying to (UT, Chapman, USC, UCLA, SFSU, etc. )

Good luck to you! Hope that helps make you feel better.


----------

